# what Canister Filters is best?



## jason081180 (May 5, 2007)

*What canaster filter do you think works best for the money or what would you buy?*​
RENA FilStar xP3 Canister Filter526.32%Magnum 350 Pro System Canister Filter15.26%Cascade 1500 Canister Filter00.00%Eheim Professional 3 Series Filter - Eheim 2075526.32%Marineland C-360 Multi-Stage Canister Filter15.26%Something else??? please explain736.84%


----------



## jason081180 (May 5, 2007)

I'm looking to get a canister filter for my 75GL Cichlid tank. What filter would you recommend for the money? I want a filter that will do about 350GPH. So I found these options.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

I put other - look into a Eheim classic, or pro 2. Either will do a fantastic job, and will be less money than the Eheim pro 3.

Also, what is your budget? I don't know current street prices of all those filters, and I can't believe that all of them are the same price as the new Eheim.

Also "Best" means different things to different people. High flow, long time between cleanings, greater media volume, ease of maintenance, few issues, flexibility of returns/intakes etc.

What characteristics/features are most important to you? Lay those out, and you will likely get much more intelligent responses - or maybe not. opcorn:


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I went with other as well. I find the Ehiem classic does my 75 right and takes little maintenance. It was bought used so I can't speak to the age but it looks like it will last a good long time if I don't just break some part off. And then the pieces are all available to change out and fix it. Apparently some other canisters have priming and restart problems but I've never seen that on my Ehiem. No way for water to bypass the media as it lays totally against the can sides. Water that goes in at the bottom has to go through the media to get out the top. I use the water flow as a judge of when to clean it. Also I being able to look through the can sides to see what is in the media.


----------



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

I currently use Eheim Classic, Fluval Canister and Rena XP. I like them all, Rena is the easiest to maintain IME. If I had to buy a new one I would choose any of these and base my decision on the best deal around at the time.

M


----------



## Jmanolinsky (Jun 4, 2010)

I missed the "for the money" part of the question. With that in mind, I'd go with the XP3.


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

You left off Fluval! For a 75, I would do a Fluval 405. I really like their design(s).

However, for quality, Fluval & Eheim are likely neck & neck. Depends on features / value / cost, etc.


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

Odyssea CFS500 from ebay. See my review on theplantedtank.net!


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equip ... ilter.html

or sunsun.


----------



## kraut_05 (Feb 8, 2010)

I have the Fluval FX5, and it is amazing. It is the easiest to clean and operate. I have had it runing for about a year and have had no problems.


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

kraut_05 said:


> I have the Fluval FX5, and it is amazing. It is the easiest to clean and operate. I have had it runing for about a year and have had no problems.


Ditto, and for about $200 online, it's a steal for such a massive and versatile canister.


----------

